# MW - iPod Shuffle website online



## senne (Jan 11, 2005)

http://www.ipod-shuffle.com/


----------



## drunkmac (Jan 11, 2005)

very odd man...SOOOO CREEEPY.  I wonder if it will be able to act as a firewire harddrive or whatever like my mini.


----------



## ScottW (Jan 11, 2005)

Fun Fun!


----------



## Convert (Jan 11, 2005)

Very informative site, good menu, fantastic layout, not too clogged up with text and useless information if you know what I mean.


----------



## senne (Jan 11, 2005)

drunkmac said:
			
		

> very odd man...SOOOO CREEEPY.  I wonder if it will be able to act as a firewire harddrive or whatever like my mini.



A flashcard is not a harddrive, so no it won't. But it will act as an USB drive i guess.


----------



## Convert (Jan 11, 2005)

Anyone have a rough idea what the iPod shuffle is?


----------



## CreativeEye (Jan 11, 2005)

it was registered yesterday and variations of .net - .co.uk etc etc are still available

so i'm guessing apple had nothing to do with this.


----------



## delsoljb32 (Jan 11, 2005)

man, i want one! ironically enough i had just bought an MP3 player yesterday. guess what's going back to the store when my iPodshuffle gets here! hahah


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 11, 2005)

never buy anything before macworld


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 11, 2005)

and the website is registered to some guy in San Francisco

here is the "whois" info

 Administrative Contact:
      du Midi, Dent-de-Lion  dandi@dandi-design.com
      dandi-design
      San Francisco, California 94117
      United States
      4156024027

(i took out  his address for obvious reasons)


----------



## brianleahy (Jan 11, 2005)

My first thought was:

iPod Shuffle:  what iPod owners do when a newer, better model of iPod comes out and they try to sell or give away their old iPod before buying a new one.


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 11, 2005)

i feel sorry for anyone who sold there iPod in hopes for this.


----------



## ThickAir (Jan 11, 2005)

iPod shuffle. Another new item that doesn't impress me. More yuppy accessories for people who like to dangle things around their necks and be noticed. This macworld is a huge dissapointment, and even the Tiger features were screwing up during the keynote, and besides that, the keynote speech itslef skipped and finally lost connection afer only 15 minutes into it and I can't get it to reload. Not a great way to impress a die-hard.

Thank god for me I hate PC's and am addicted to slivery fruit cuz I feel like taking an axe to the Apple tree and all it's worm filled oddities.  ::sleepy::  ::sleepy::  ::sleepy::  ::sleepy::


----------



## brianleahy (Jan 11, 2005)

The best I can figure is this:

The iPod mini has 1/10th the capacity of a full-size iPod, costs only $50 less, and is less than an inch smaller - but now greatly outsells the regular iPod.  

Not knowing what to make of this, Apple decided to create a Macintosh with exactly the same kinds of differences.

And an even-smaller, even-lower capacity iPod.


----------



## Webbs (Jan 11, 2005)

http://www.apple.com/ipodshuffle/
Not enough storage for me.


----------



## mseydel (Jan 11, 2005)

Well, I used one today and I thought it was kinda nice. Then again, I'm one of those chumps who loves his iPod Mini and wouldn't trade it for the world. The Shuffle is like some of the other USB or Flash music players, except that it's got the Apple branding and works with iTunes. It's a smart move; there are probably people who love their iPod for riding the bus to work, but wish there was something smaller than a mini to use at the gym or something. It is extremely lightweight...I had my Mini in one hand, and the Shuffle in the other, and it was like holding a paperweight and a pen... 

Definitely a good 'beginner' iPod...


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Jan 11, 2005)

Can anyone tell me whether the iPod flash plays audible books? (my instincts tell me that there isn't a hope in hell, but I'm still hoping).

i.e. Sometimes I want to listen to a book while I'm jogging.

Kap


----------



## Ripcord (Jan 12, 2005)

Webbs said:
			
		

> http://www.apple.com/ipodshuffle/
> Not enough storage for me.



...But is it enough storage (and features, that's the important bit) for all those users buying the 256MB-or-so flash players?  That's all that matters.  They already have the market cornered on the "larger storage" players.

I wouldn't buy one either, but hopefully it will do well.


----------



## Ripcord (Jan 12, 2005)

mseydel said:
			
		

> Definitely a good 'beginner' iPod...



Thing is, it's just NOT an iPod.  It's a pen flash drive that seems to happen to play MP3s.  There's a pretty big divide in potential market and product itself between this and even the mini iPod.

The Mac mini is a good "beginner" Mac.  The iPod shuffle is...  well...  A beginner mp3 player?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 12, 2005)

Ceroc Addict said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me whether the iPod flash plays audible books? (my instincts tell me that there isn't a hope in hell, but I'm still hoping).
> 
> i.e. Sometimes I want to listen to a book while I'm jogging.
> 
> Kap



http://www.apple.com/ipodshuffle/specs.html

Audible 2, 3 and 4.


----------



## brianleahy (Jan 12, 2005)

iPod sure does play Audibles; it was the reason I bought mine!


----------



## Captain Code (Jan 12, 2005)

It's strange that it's only USB 2.0 compatible.  I guess they expect to sell it mostly to Windows users.


----------



## andychrist (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm sure it is a lot cheaper to produce this way; plus it doesn't have the same functionality of the other 'Pods so no real call for FireWire.   And at only $99 to $149 it is, as Steve pointed out, a better buy than perhaps any other Flash player.

Looks like Apple won't be satisfied until they've got 100% of the market sewn up.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 12, 2005)

Captain Code said:
			
		

> It's strange that it's only USB 2.0 compatible.  I guess they expect to sell it mostly to Windows users.



My thought exactly! I guess they believe a serious Mac user will go for an iMac/Powermac/etc. and a full iPod or iPod Mini. So Apple is targeting the low end computer users that primarily buy the cheapest computers (traditionally low cost PCs) and buy the low cost flash music players. Most low cost PCs have no Firewire, only USB and/or USB2. So the iPod Shuffle is targeted at them. Makes prefect business sense to me.


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## goo (Jan 13, 2005)

ThickAir said:
			
		

> iPod shuffle. Another new item that doesn't impress me. More yuppy accessories for people who like to dangle things around their necks and be noticed. This macworld is a huge dissapointment, and even the Tiger features were screwing up during the keynote, and besides that, the keynote speech itslef skipped and finally lost connection afer only 15 minutes into it and I can't get it to reload. Not a great way to impress a die-hard.
> 
> Thank god for me I hate PC's and am addicted to slivery fruit cuz I feel like taking an axe to the Apple tree and all it's worm filled oddities.  ::sleepy::  ::sleepy::  ::sleepy::  ::sleepy::


 I have to agree.. it feels rather cheap


----------



## Arden (Jan 13, 2005)

iPod Shuffle being USB 2.0 makes plenty of sense.  First, you can stick it into the ports in your keyboard to transfer files, though it will be a bit slow.  Second, you won't be transferring nearly as much as on a regular or mini iPod, so the transfer time will be much shorter anyway.  Third, the Shuffle doubles as a USB flash drive, so you can kill two birds with one stone with it.

By the way, do not eat iPod Shuffle:


----------



## Jimbolgs (Jan 14, 2005)

Ipod Shuffle?

Apple's blurb tells me people want to listen to their music in random order... Rubbish, it's just spin to detract from the fact that it doesn't have a screen - why no screen? To keep cost down.

That's why it's so cheap, 512 would be fine for me but I won't buy one at £69 without a screen. Wheras I would buy a 512 iPod supermini with a screen at say £99.

Shuffle my ass.


----------



## ScottW (Jan 14, 2005)

Honestly... I have a 20GB 4th Gen iPod... I listen to my "favorite" playlist 99% of the time, it has 80 songs on it, I listen to it in shuffle mode. It takes up 350mb of space.

I wouldn't pay $299 for an iPod or $250... but would pay $99. It sounds perfect to me!


----------



## mindbend (Jan 14, 2005)

For anyone who does not "get" this product, please step aside and let the masses gobble it up.

Space: Plenty of space for its purpose and audience. Who needs to listen to hundreds of songs in one session? It's not meant to store your entire library.

Shuffle: This is exactly how I and (boatloads) of other people listen to music on their iPods, especially when running. I just keep hitting next until I get to something I'm in the mood for. It's fun. And when I want to listen to a new album in order, no prob.

Screen: It's got a screen. You just don't realize it. It's called YOUR COMPUTER. The only difference is that you set up your prefs ahead of time.

This is perfect product and price for its audience and purpose. If you're not one of those people, there are plenty of other iPods! I am all over this thing and I've already got an iPod. Love the USB-drive feature, I was just thinking of buying a a FlashDrive thingy, but now I'll just get a Shuffle.


----------



## drunkmac (Jan 14, 2005)

mindbend said:
			
		

> For anyone who does not "get" this product, please step aside and let the masses gobble it up.
> 
> Space: Plenty of space for its purpose and audience. Who needs to listen to hundreds of songs in one session? It's not meant to store your entire library.
> 
> ...



My Hero! ::woozy::

Seriously. If youre gonna bitch over a $99 iPod....go bitch at the price of everything else. I love shuffling and having the ability to do it all on my Powerbook since I go alot of places with it. 

I don't get some cheap people. "OH MY GOD. GAS IS UP A PENNY. LET ME GO HOME AND CR-NOOOO!!!! COLGATE TOOTHPASTE NOT ON SALE THIS WEEK??? MY LIFE. IS. IN. RUINS."


----------



## delsoljb32 (Jan 14, 2005)

drunkmac said:
			
		

> My Hero! ::woozy::
> 
> Seriously. If youre gonna bitch over a $99 iPod....go bitch at the price of everything else. I love shuffling and having the ability to do it all on my Powerbook since I go alot of places with it.




i agree, everyone is so upset about the screen thing, or that it "doesnt have enough memory". If you absolutely have to carry your entire Zamfir and His Magical Pan Flute collection, get a Mini or a full iPod. These are aimed at active people who dont want to carry a hard drive based MP3 player while running or exercising, dont need the extra space, or simply dont have the cash to plop down on a $500 music player. 

I know I would be on my knees crying like a little girl, screaming "Why God! Why...Now my entire music collection and my backup copy of The Golden Girls, Season 5 is gone forever!!!!!!!" if my $500 pod went crashing to the pavement when it slipped off my waist. 

EDIT: I do not actually listen to Zamfir, nor do I or will I ever own The Golden Girls Season's. 

If I'm running and my Shuffle falls to the ground, for one I'm not going to be crying as loud, and I won't be out that much cash. And since it is flash based, probably NOTHING will happen to it if it falls. 

I also go everywhere with my computer, if there is some song that i absolutely HAVE to have: Step 1- wake up computer, Step 2- plug in Shuffle, Step 3- upload song. Done.


----------



## Trip (Jan 15, 2005)

I'm going to buy an iPod shuffle. But I can't decide if the extra space is worth the additional $50 or not...hmmm...opinions on THAT subject?


----------



## Arden (Jan 15, 2005)

Well, what would you use it for?  How long would you be away from your computer with it?  How likely are you to start repeating songs?


----------



## Trip (Jan 15, 2005)

Arden said:
			
		

> Well, what would you use it for?  How long would you be away from your computer with it?  How likely are you to start repeating songs?



Both an mp3 player and for file transfers. I'd probably be away from my computer with it, on average 7 hours? I'm highly likely to repeat songs becuase I don't have that much music in my iTunes playlist anymore.

But still, $50 is $50. Blah, I'll probably get it anyway.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 15, 2005)

Trip said:
			
		

> I'm going to buy an iPod shuffle. But I can't decide if the extra space is worth the additional $50 or not...hmmm...opinions on THAT subject?



I'd go for it!  Double the space for less than double the money!


----------



## blue&whiteman (Jan 15, 2005)

drunkmac said:
			
		

> very odd man...SOOOO CREEEPY.  I wonder if it will be able to act as a firewire harddrive or whatever like my mini.



it couldn't possibly be used as a firewire hd as it connects via usb 1.1 and 2.0


----------



## Jimbolgs (Jan 16, 2005)

delsoljb32 said:
			
		

> I also go everywhere with my computer, if there is some song that i absolutely HAVE to have: Step 1- wake up computer, Step 2- plug in Shuffle, Step 3- upload song. Done.



If you take your computer everywhere, why not just buy some headphones?


----------

